# HTML-Seite drucken



## rookie (29. August 2003)

Hi,

wie baue ich eine HTML Seite auf, damit es beim Drucken keine Probleme gibt ?
Höhe und Breite von Tabellen ?

 rookie


----------



## danube (29. August 2003)

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/eigenschaften/printlayouts.htm


----------

